# Ritzy's boy and Mariah's Lynn's sister



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all... just had a few minutes to come in and say "Hi"...and to post a picture 

This is Ritzy's (Ch. Cher Chien's Kiss Me Ime Glamorous) boy..he's 9 weeks old. He is THE sweetest, THE MOST sugariest (is that a word???) puppy I have EVER had/been around. And then next to him, is one of Cheryl's babies..and is a full sister to Jeanne's Mariah Sue. Her name is Moxie and she's a half sister to Ritzy. Very candid photo and they are a MESS from playing  but thought it was so cute!

I hope everyone is doing well. wish I could keep up more! 

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

WOOPS..sorry, Mariah Lynn's not Mariah's Lynn's!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, they are beautiful!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> OMG, they are beautiful!


Thanks Donna! JB (that is what I am calling Ritzy's boy) has a beautiful coat, gorgeous structure and as I said, is just plain syrupy sweet...I think, is going to be too big to show..  so he may be available soon. 

Moxie is so stinking cute, we call her greased lightning!  she lives up to her name...she's got a LOT of Moxie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Karla -- they are soooooooooooo adorable. OK -- I have "puppy fever" again.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Karla -- they are soooooooooooo adorable. OK -- I have "puppy fever" again.


LOL...well, it is VERY easy w/these two... very different but also, very similar. JB would sit with his head under my neck for hours, if I would let him... and if I'm not around, oh he guesses, Moxie will do LOL


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh, precious!!! I have a bad case of puppy fever and this isn't helping....


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Oh my gosh, precious!!! I have a bad case of puppy fever and this isn't helping....


Heh heh heh...well, it's a good thing you don't live closer..because you wouldn't be able to leave w/out JB. He just had to get some "hep"... he had some poopies stuck..  and he snuggled right up under my chin. He's gonna be SOOO hard to part with. I've had some offers but they were not the right home. He has to go to a VERY special person, because it is going to break my heart to let him go :wub:


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

WOOOW :aktion033: I love your malteses! I was at your website, Ritzy is a real star  I want similar at polish shows, haha!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those pups are are just adorable. I sure wish I could have another one, but I think two is the limit for me. JB sounds like a winner. Personally I like Malts toward the bigger end of standard.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Those pups are are just adorable. I sure wish I could have another one, but I think two is the limit for me. JB sounds like a winner. Personally I like Malts toward the bigger end of standard.


You know...not to try and sway you or anything :innocent: but honestly, three or four, for me, is easier.. that way, if I want to take one with me, then the other one is not at home alone. I think it is easier for them too. They always have someone and they don't get "unhealthily" attached to just one. Having so many has helped Indi with her separation anxiety as well. 

Anyway, yep, whoever ends up with JB will be on lucky Momma... and I'm being really really picky with him... I don't mind him staying so until he gets the right home (if he does get too big) he's staying here. 

Karla


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Karla -- they are darling!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Maltsnme said:


> Heh heh heh...well, it's a good thing you don't live closer..because you wouldn't be able to leave w/out JB. He just had to get some "hep"... he had some poopies stuck..  and he snuggled right up under my chin. He's gonna be SOOO hard to part with. I've had some offers but they were not the right home. He has to go to a VERY special person, because it is going to break my heart to let him go :wub:


I may need to drive/fly to get him, I love snuggle puppies!!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

...oh my...she looks just like my little Mariah.....sweet doesn't even begin to describe the personality.....Mariah is the best ....baby ever....I love her soooooo much.....


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Karla -- they are darling!


Hey Maggie!! 

THANKS!!! was so nice connecting with you! Maybe we can do it again sometime!!!

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> I may need to drive/fly to get him, I love snuggle puppies!!!


I just got done brushing him..he has the most beautiful face.. I kid you not, he's gorgeous and when we got done..he climbed up again and snuggled and kissy kissy on my neck and then snuggled in again. I just adore him!!! 

I have a new camera coming, so will need to practice. What good subjects I have, eh??? I'll post more, once I figure out how to work it. :blush:

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

gigigirlz said:


> ...oh my...she looks just like my little Mariah.....sweet doesn't even begin to describe the personality.....Mariah is the best ....baby ever....I love her soooooo much.....


Sweet sweet sweet... yes, Jeanne.. she sure is.. she's different than JB though, she's, well..got more Moxie LOL. she's active and afwaid a'nuttin!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Photo of Moxie*



Maltsnme said:


> Sweet sweet sweet... yes, Jeanne.. she sure is.. she's different than JB though, she's, well..got more Moxie LOL. she's active and afwaid a'nuttin!!!


 
Here are a couple more photos of Moxie, Jeanne.

Karla


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

one of Mariah's baby pics....


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

you can see the "attitude" in this one....


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

and even more "tude"....


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

gigigirlz said:


> and even more "tude"....


She is really adorable, Jeanne! Love that TUDE!!!!

Karla


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Karla :tender::tender: They are to die for. I think I have to take a trip out your way and get some snuggle time in. :wub: Although really Tyler is my snuggle boy too. He gets right under my chin and neck and just sinks in. Faint time!!! You've got a lot of love on your hands. :thumbsup:


----------

